# 1 " scale 50ft ballast hopper



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Another working evening project.









































Its been tested and works great. either open two bays from one side or each bay from each side. Decals are on their way.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty. But a coal car would look nicer.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's gorgeous, Marty. Very, very nicely done as usual. 

Yes. Decals have been mailed. UP shields and all.   ;-)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dupe. Goofed


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

*UP!* 
It should be South Table Creek RR.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Trains - UP, must be a 'lease unit'... 

Me thinks Marty is tired of using a bucket for ballast installs..... ha! 

Need two cars there Marty, ya got lots of ballast to go still...!! ha! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. - ? here tho, what color was the paint, can't read the spray can in the pix...! looks nice


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk is SO right.









Don, it will be STC but also have a shield just because ..LOL


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

A 3 way stub switch, that's rather nice!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Decals came. thanks Stan










Clear coat 3 times for UV and she will be outside on the track.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

I wish I had your talent, and your space. 

Excellent!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

What are you cutting your sheet steel with.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Where's the brake gear?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber, details ,details . sorry. this is NOT a model. LOL 
Mike the machine shop I buy from cuts them to basic size for me. I bend them at the plumbing company. 18 gauge works best for me. In one of my other photos shows the cutters I use for roofing metal







.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By jwalls110 on 31 Oct 2013 07:02 PM 
I wish I had your talent, and your space. 

Excellent! 


Jeff You can develop Talent like Marty. You just have to try. 

My RR is 15 years old. When I started I needed two bridges.

I bought a Welder at Home Depot and Taught myself to weld. 

It was ugly.

But with the help of Dennis Rayon and a few others here on MLS I got good at it.

Now like Marty I build all kinds of things. 

Heck I even weld on my Back Hoe. 

The back hoe is another story










JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Marty/Stan. Might post a pix of the inside?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

TOTALLY agree with JJ. If I can do it, so can anyone else who is crazy. 

Jerry, inside is top secret .


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Secrecy leads to speculation. 

Looks like it could be filled with ice, and keep your beer cold?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Jerry..if it was on the bottom it would be a bottom secret.. 

It's all in the sauce... 

A portable ice chest on rails...mmmmm 

How can it be a secret...it is an open container car!!! I say time to twist Marty's arm some!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Lets see some pictures of your ballast car in action!

Don


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is there a gate for dumping between the rails? 
Do you have to push some back up hill? 

I like your fun projects. 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty never was one for details. Just build a car and go. Like to see how this thing works. Should have used Morison and Kunison ballast doors.Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I built this car after learning from the last one in the video. But I want to see how it works too. Its purpose is for doing the sides of the track. I built abutments for the crossing and split fire wood this weekend. OH, And built a laundry room at the 8 plex apt building. That was my weekend. Now back to work. 
Heres what I did on my day off. 








shows the bridge I plan to build.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have under $100 in steel. And so far they are around 30 pds. I want to keep the sections strong but light so they lift easy.









May paint them silver so they can bee seen better.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Concrete is alittle green yet, so I am waiting for the center A frame stand.









Left side will be folded most of the time.









also transplanted some plants to the south and dwarfs on the G RR.


----------

